# Hymer B584 Table Conversion



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, all 
I know this has been dealt with on here a few years ago, but I would like to know if anybody did the table conversion themselves and how they decided where to cut it and was there wood to screw the hinge to.
Any advice would be welcome.
Nickkdx


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*B584*

Hi nick, not sure what you had in mind, but I recently converted my B584 to a Bar version, from two settee setup. You might like to see this in the garage.

curlyboy


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

There was a thread on this 2 years ago, and photoes as well.

Good luck

Keith


----------

